
Ask HN: Where do you buy static website templates? - ollerac
Although I&#x27;m a full-stack developer, I often find myself bogged down by the intense and drawn-out work of building something from scratch.<p>Themeforest is filled with Wordpress templates and Google is surprisingly bogged down by &quot;Top 30&quot; blog posts that all have overlapping suggestions.<p>So, HN, where do you go to find light-weight, responsive templates for your side projects?<p><i>Edit:</i> I ended up finding kind of what I was looking for: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uicookies.com&#x2F; &amp; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;themehunt.com&#x2F; are nice resources. However, I think I&#x27;ll probably stick with building things from scratch for now.
======
ademcan
I love the ones from HTML5UP, they are free, open source and really beautiful
[https://html5up.net/](https://html5up.net/)

------
kehers
[http://creativemarket.com](http://creativemarket.com)

------
TaylorGood
I’ll dig through Themeforest HTML section for one pagers costing no more than
$7-15. Surprisingly great..

------
plessthanpt05
I've had luck with themehunt in the past (as you mentioned coming across
already).

------
good123d67
if you want to create coming soon website with no coding and no hosting check
out [http://startmydomain.com](http://startmydomain.com)

------
mattbgates
Envato Elements

